# baisser l'intonation



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Si on veut dire que dans un certain contexte, il faut que l'intonation descende en fin de phrase, pourrait-on dire "vous devez baisser l'intonation" ? Très peu de résultats sur Google si on recherche ça. Comment le diriez-vous ?

Merci .


----------



## Micia93

Tu veux dire : "parlez moins fort" en fait?


----------



## KennyHun

Non, je veux dire que l'intonation "descend". La *hauteur *de la voix et non pas sa force/son _volume_. Comme à la fin d'une phrase déclarative et contrairement aux phrases interrogatives et exclamatives ou avant une virgule.

"Il est important de faire baisser(?) l'intonation afin que le public ne s'attende pas à ce que la phrase continue." pourrait être un exemple d'une phrase avec le sens que je cherche. Il ne faut pas forcément parler moins fort en s'approchant de la fin d'une phrase, mais l'intonation est importante.


----------



## tilt

Je me trompe peut-être, mais je crois que KennyHun parle de baisser l'intonation à la fin d'une affirmation, contrairement à ce qu'on fait à la fin d'une interrogation.
Si tel est le cas, je ne vois effectivement pas d'autre manière de le dire que _baisser/monter l'intonation, _à moins de partir dans des périphrase comme_ il faut que l'intonation descende.
_
_Edit _après lecture du message posté en même temps que le mien : j'éviterais par contre _faire baisser._


----------



## KennyHun

@tilt : on s'est manqués de justesse, mais c'est bien ça que j'essayais de dire, merci pour votre réponse (vos deux réponses, en fait, déjà le fait que vous tentez de m'aider est fort apprécié) !


----------



## Nanon

On pourrait dire également : "Il est important de baisser la voix afin que le public ne s'attende pas à ce que la phrase continue". Le contexte permet de déduire qu'il ne s'agit pas de parler moins fort mais sur un ton plus grave.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> On pourrait dire également : "Il est important de baisser la voix afin que le public ne s'attende pas à ce que la phrase continue". Le contexte permet de déduire qu'il ne s'agit pas de parler moins fort mais sur un ton plus grave.


 Je ne dirais _baisser la voix_ que pour parler du volume sonore en ce qui me concerne. Mais on pourrait éventuellement dire _baisser le *ton*_, encore que cela reste très ambigu étant donné qu'il peut s'agir de hauteur de voix, de tonalité, d'intonation ou d'intensité sonore…

Quoi qu'il en soit, je dirais pour ma part : _Vous devez avoir une intonation descendante._


----------



## Roméo31

Je dirais la même chose. En matière d'intonation, on peut dire aussi * descendre la voix* (ou _monter la voix _et _la voix descend _ou_ monte_).  Voir, par ex., les encadrés ci-dessous.

On pourrait donc dire également, si le contexte ou la situation permet de comprendre qu'il s'agit bien d'intonation :_ Vous devez descendre la voix. 

Vous devez descendre la voix à la fin de la phrase pour signifier que c'est une réponse ou une affirmation_.



> 1. L'intonation ascendante ou descendante
> La plupart des phrases en anglais suivent le même schéma : *la voix* se situe dans un registre assez haut en début de phrase, puis* descend* progressivement sur chaque syllabe accentuée.





> En français, l'intonation change pour la question / interrogation et la réponse / affirmation.
> On monte la voix à la fin de la phrase pour signifier que c'est une question :
> [...]
> Combien d'oranges ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On descend la voix*  à la fin de la phrase pour signifier que c'est une réponse ou une affirmation :
> Deux kilos d'oranges.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Mais on pourrait éventuellement dire _baisser le *ton*_, encore que cela reste très ambigu étant donné qu'il peut s'agir de hauteur de voix, de tonalité, d'intonation ou d'intensité sonore…


Bien que je n'aime pas ça, c'est à mon tour de décerner un  à "baisser le ton" : cette expression est également ambiguë puisque, en ce qui me concerne, elle signifie "parler plus calmement" (si j'ai manqué de précision, voir ci-dessous la définition du dictionnaire).


----------



## Roméo31

Selon le _Grand Robert_, art. _ton_ (nom) :
*Hausser *(cit. 2 et 3)* le ton. Baisser *(cit. 20)* le ton : se montrer moins arrogant, moins exigeant, *etc.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le TLF_i quant à lui _donne bien les deux usages, et je pense que celui basé sur la hauteur de voix est bel et bien le sens premier : cela me paraît tout à fait confirmé dans la partie _étymologie et histoire_ que je n'ai pas la place de citer :


> TON3, subst. masc.
> *I. −* Domaine _acoustique_ et _musical_
> *A. −* Hauteur de la voix (à un moment donné ou en moyenne). _Ton de voix aigu, élevé, haut, bas, grave, uniforme ; baisser le ton ; ton descendant, montant_.
> [...]
> *II. −* _Dans la langue courante_
> *A. −* Inflexions volontaires ou involontaires que prend la voix d'un locuteur et qui dévoilent sa personnalité, son état psychologique ou affectif, ses intentions. Synon. _accent, intonation_. [...]
> ♦ _Hausser_*_ le ton_. _Baisser_*_ d'un/de ton_. _Faire parler d'un ton plus bas, faire baisser le ton_. Forcer quelqu'un à se calmer.


Je ne vois pas comment éviter le double sens, sinon en précisant bien le contexte acoustique et phonétique ; il s'agit bien du ton, on ne peut quand même pas parler de fréquence.


----------



## tilt

C'est justement pour éviter toutes ces ambiguïtés qu'il me semble utile de parler d'_intonation_, et pas de _voix_ ni de _ton_.
Et, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu répondre au message #2, le verbe _descendre _est peut-être plus indiqué que _baisser_, pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## Reynald

C'est toujours le mot "intonation" (montante ou descendante) qui est utilisé (ouvrir n'importe quelle grammaire). Pour répondre à la question posée en 1, je dirais : "Votre intonation doit descendre / être descendante" ; et donc, d'accord aussi avec les propositions 4, 7 et 8 de Tilt, MC et Roméo.


----------



## christian_BdeB

C'est vrai que "descendre l'intonation" est techniquement plus exact. J'ai peur cependant que cette manière de dire ne soit pas claire pour votre interlocuteur. A mes enfants qui prononcent incorrectement, je dis que les/la dernière syllabe est "tombante". C'est peut-être impropre, mais plus compréhensible.


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Christian. Tout dépend de qui est le destinataire du message. Aux enfants qui apprennent à lire, est-ce qu'on parle d'intonation ? Ne leur dit-on pas plutôt de _mettre le ton_ ? (Remarquez, la terminologie grammaticale complexe à l'école, ça existe aussi...)


----------



## Roméo31

_Mettre le ton_ est imprécis, vague, flou...


----------



## Nanon

_Mettre le ton_ s'applique à n'importe quelle courbe mélodique, pas uniquement à l'intonation descendante, certes. Mais sérieusement, le mot _intonation _est-il le premier qui vient naturellement à l'esprit pour répondre à la question initiale ? J'en doute fort - sinon, KennyHun ne l'aurait même pas posée, cette question.


----------



## Reynald

Enfants ? Étudiants ? On ne sait pas.
Aux enfants, on propose plutôt un modèle à imiter qu'une consigne de ce genre.
_Mettre le ton_ se dit (se disait ?) aux enfants afin d'en obtenir une diction expressive, pas toujours heureuse d'ailleurs, dans leur langue maternelle, pas dans le cas de l'apprentissage d'une langue.
_
Intonation_ est le mot juste. Mais de toute façon, la question ne portait pas sur ce mot (employé dans la question) mais sur le bon qualificatif ou le bon verbe.


----------



## Nanon

Pas d'accord . La question portait sur la façon d'indiquer que la ligne mélodique devait descendre. Et la phrase que KennyHun a donnée en exemple en #3 concerne plus un orateur qu'un apprenant de langue étrangère. Il appartient à Kenny, selon le contexte et le public cible, de choisir une variante.


----------



## tilt

Pourtant Reynald a raison : la question portait sur la façon d'indiquer que l'intonation devait descendre. 
KennyHun n'a employé que ce mot-là, que je continue à trouver le plus approprié.
Ce sont les différents contributeurs qui ont fait glisser le débat vers d'autres termes.


----------

